# The music of which of those composers do you enjoy the most?



## VoiceFromTheEther (Aug 6, 2021)

A small follow-up to the well-received thread Your list of five greatest LIVING composers, featuring its finalists.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Sofia Gubaidulina for me.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Three of the names would be equal rivals, for me. But objectively I've listened more to Nørgård than Gubaidulina or Saariaho, so Nørgård it is. And note the diversity in his works, including the more traditional early ones.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Para mí, es György Kurtág.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Another vote foir Nørgård.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

I got to confess I don't listen to any of these people's music.

We had a concert with some of Gubaidulina's music in conservatorium (one of my teachers was a fan), 30 years ago, and it featured a percussionist hitting a coffin. I found it an appalling display of emo-porno.
The same teacher had us listen to and analyze some of her piano sonatas. I was equally unimpressed, just like with every other piece of modern music we had to deal with.

I guess I'm not the best audience member for modern music, even if I'm a composer of (fairly) modern music myself. I'm not proud of it, but when we have a group concert of music composed by the composer's group I'm a member of, the works of my colleagues always leave me cold and apathetic, and I prefer not listening to them (but sometimes you have to).

It's probably something to do with shielding yourself from unwanted influences, at least that's the most positive interpretation I can think of.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

There needs to be an Other choice since none of these living composers are among the ones I listen the most.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast (Jun 3, 2020)

I voted for Rihm


----------



## VoiceFromTheEther (Aug 6, 2021)

SanAntone said:


> There needs to be an Other choice since none of these living composers are among the ones I listen the most.


This thread intends to check who is your favourite (on the grounds of listening enjoyment) among the 12, not who is your No. 1 favourite selected from the group of all tenths of thousands of living composers. For this reason, no "Other" option has been made available.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

VoiceFromTheEther said:


> This thread intends to check who is your favourite (on the grounds of listening enjoyment) among the 12, not who is your No. 1 favourite selected from the group of all tenths of thousands of living composers. For this reason, no "Other" option has been made available.


Why these 12? I don't have a favorite among them since I hardly listen to any of these 12. I do listen to music by living composers, but it looks like this thread was not designed to include people like me.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Not sure. I don't listen to these composers often enough.


----------



## VoiceFromTheEther (Aug 6, 2021)

SanAntone said:


> Why these 12?


See the conclusion of the thread linked in the OP.


SanAntone said:


> I don't have a favorite among them since I hardly listen to any of these 12.


Considerng the respect they garner on the forum, maybe you should give them another explorational try? I certainly will!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Haven't been wanting to listen to any of them, but when I do it's Rihm, or J Williams for nostalgic reasons.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

VoiceFromTheEther said:


> See the conclusion of the thread linked in the OP.


After checking that thread I realize that I expressed more enthusiasm for *György Kurtág* than I remember having, so he gets my vote. Even so, I have him in my 3rd tier of composers on my Spotify list.


----------



## VoiceFromTheEther (Aug 6, 2021)

Phil loves classical said:


> Haven't been wanting to listen to any of them, but when I do it's Rihm, or J Williams for nostalgic reasons.


Which pieces by Rihm do you feel nostalgic about, if I may ask?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

RobertJTh said:


> I got to confess I don't listen to any of these people's music.
> 
> I guess I'm not the best audience member for modern music,
> It's probably something to do with shielding yourself from unwanted influences, at least that's the most positive interpretation I can think of.


Words right from my heart too.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

RobertJTh said:


> I got to confess I don't listen to any of these people's music.
> 
> We had a concert with some of Gubaidulina's music in conservatorium (one of my teachers was a fan), 30 years ago, and it featured a percussionist hitting a coffin. I found it an appalling display of emo-porno.
> The same teacher had us listen to and analyze some of her piano sonatas. I was equally unimpressed, just like with every other piece of modern music we had to deal with.
> (...)


The coffin/percussion + several piano sonatas composer is Ustvolskaya, not Gubaidulina.

Gubaidulina only wrote one sonata, very fine and different from Ustvolskaya's sonatas and not so iconoclastic, and also, no works a la Ustvolskaya with a ~coffin/percussion (which is called "Dies Irae").


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

joen_cph said:


> The coffin/percussion + several piano sonatas composer is Ustvolskaya, not Gubaidulina.
> 
> Gubaidulina only wrote one sonata, very fine and different from Ustvolskaya's sonatas and not so iconoclastic, and also, no works a la Ustvolskaya with a ~coffin/percussion (which is called "Dies Irae").


That's right, stupid mistake - thanks for correcting!
In my defense, it was 25-30 years ago... and right, Ustvolkaya was the one. Apologies to Gubaidalina and the people here who love her music.


----------



## gregorx (Jan 25, 2020)

> Be advised that this is a public poll: other users can see the choice(s) you selected.


However, the way it is set up, you can only vote for one. So, the choice for me would be Gubaidulina or Saariaho. I think that G. will earn more votes than anyone, so I'll give Saariaho a vote.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

VoiceFromTheEther said:


> Which pieces by Rihm do you feel nostalgic about, if I may ask?


Oops, I meant J Williams only for the nostalgic reasons. In Rihm I just find my brain stimulated. I'm not a fan of *Gubaidulina* at all from the stuff I've heard from her, *what works do her fans here recommend*?


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

Gubaidulina - discovered her work thanks to TC and I have explored it...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Phil loves classical said:


> I'm not a fan of *Gubaidulina* at all from the stuff I've heard from her, *what works do her fans here recommend*?


Jetzt immer Schnee, De Profundis, Fachwerk, String quartets 3 and 4, Canticle of the sun.


----------



## jojoju2000 (Jan 5, 2021)

Sufia Gubaidulina also wrote music for films so....


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I went with Lindberg, but it was a very tough choice between Lindberg and Harrison Birtwistle or Sufia Gubaidulina.


I have just started exploring Per Nørgård, and what I have heard so far could put him at the same level as those above.

Now I feel bad not voting for Birtwistle, since he is the lone zero vote getter, and I almost went with him in the first place. 

Can I change my vote?


----------



## VoiceFromTheEther (Aug 6, 2021)

In just one day we have as many votes as there were lists in the original thread Your list of five greatest LIVING composers. Those who have not given their voice there yet, are very much welcome to do so!


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

SanAntone said:


> Why these 12? I don't have a favorite among them since I hardly listen to any of these 12. I do listen to music by living composers, but it looks like this thread was not designed to include people like me.


The list on this thread/poll was created from the top 12 vote getters from this thread.

So, the choices in this thread were not just random, but chosen according to this thread:

Your list of five greatest LIVING composers


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

None of the above. Not a fan of most modern classical music. Sadly, it is mostly the music of dead white men for me.


----------



## Shea82821 (Nov 19, 2021)

From the options chosen, it'd be Philip Glass. But my true favourite living composers aren't there. Those would be Kalevi Aho and/or Elisabetta Brusa. And if Kapustin (God rest his soul) was still with us, I'd place him even higher.


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

Phil loves classical said:


> Oops, I meant J Williams only for the nostalgic reasons. In Rihm I just find my brain stimulated. I'm not a fan of *Gubaidulina* at all from the stuff I've heard from her, *what works do her fans here recommend*?


Quasi Hoquetus for Piano Trio (in my top 10 chamber works)
String Quartet No.2


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The piano works CD from BIS; the 2nd Violin Concerto on BIS; orchestral works on CPO; Canticle of the Sun; 1st Violin Concerto with Kagan/Rozhdestvensky.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

Could never get into Saariaho much. I think I admire her music more than I enjoy it.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Looking at the scores it seems that the composer who I think of as truly great or the greatest scored the lowest. Perhaps my taste is wrong.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Enthusiast said:


> Looking at the scores it seems that the composer who I think of as truly great or the greatest scored the lowest. Perhaps my taste is wrong.


Eh? Seems you didn't vote for Birtwhistle. But who cares if your taste is the minority.

I tried out some Gubaidulina. It's kind of hit and miss for me with her. I read she has very little absolute music, which is the thing I really miss in music. I really liked her Piano Concerto "Introius" and Duo Sonata for Bassoon, but really don't like her string quartets.

I found this really erotic.


----------



## VoiceFromTheEther (Aug 6, 2021)

So, as a result of this pick-one reshuffle, we have:

1. Philip Glass (9)
2., 3. Sofia Gubaidulina, John Williams (8)
4. Steve Reich (6)
5., 6. Kaijia Saariaho, John Corigliano (5)
7. John Adams (4)
8., 9., 10. György Kurtág, Per Nørgård, Magnus Lindberg (3)
11. Wolfgang Rihm (2)
12. Harrison Birtwistle (1)

The positions of Glass and Birtwistle are particularily interesting.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

VoiceFromTheEther said:


> 1. Philip Glass (9)
> ...
> 3. John Williams (7)


I`m a sworn hater of P.G.`s music but I`m even more disturbed by J.W.`s strong showing...


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

Arvo Pärt, by far, not included in that list for some reason. So...probably Adams.


----------



## JTS (Sep 26, 2021)

Williams is the only one whose music I would listen to out of that bunch. Most of them have the effect of making me reach for the off switch I’m afraid.


----------



## VoiceFromTheEther (Aug 6, 2021)

Highwayman said:


> I`m a sworn hater of P.G.`s music but I`m even more disturbed by J.W.`s strong showing...


What concerns you?


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

VoiceFromTheEther said:


> What concerns you?


Nothing concerns me, ever... It`s just, my gut tells me that J.W. is functioning as a "safe haven" for the anti-modernists and some voters might have voted just for the spite. They might as well have voted for Kanye West or Beyoncé if they were present in the poll.

Just for the record; I have no beef with people voting for P.G. in fact I`m glad there are people who feel quite the opposite of me.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Phil loves classical said:


> Eh? Seems you didn't vote for Birtwhistle. But who cares if your taste is the minority.
> 
> I tried out some Gubaidulina. It's kind of hit and miss for me with her. I read she has very little absolute music, which is the thing I really miss in music. I really liked her Piano Concerto "Introius" and Duo Sonata for Bassoon, but really don't like her string quartets.
> 
> I found this really erotic.


But there's plenty of instrumental music by her - at least a dozen major concertante works etc.


----------



## VoiceFromTheEther (Aug 6, 2021)

Highwayman said:


> Nothing concerns me, ever... It`s just, my gut tells me that J.W. is functioning as a "safe haven" for the anti-modernists and some voters might have voted just for the spite. They might as well have voted for Kanye West or Beyoncé if they were present in the poll.


J.W. has just one more vote here than he had unique nominations in the other thread Your list of five greatest LIVING composers. You can search in that thread and see the lists put forward by various voters.

I don't know who counts as a 'save haven' composer and who doesn't, but apparently others didn't have enough votes to reach the top 10 / top 12 and show up in this poll. If I recall correctly, not a single person nominated Kanye West or Beyonce.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Could never get into Saariaho much. I think I admire her music more than I enjoy it.


The flute concerto Aile du Songe is very catchy.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The poll says choice(s) yet only one can be selected so I didn't vote.

Saariaho
Gubaidulina
Norgard

I occasionally listen to Kurtag, Lindberg, and Rihm.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I voted for Gubaidulina, but, honestly, when it comes to "modern music" as close as I get to it is Penderecki, Boulez, Scelsi or Ligeti. All of these composers are dead, so I guess it makes me look like an old geezer for mentioning them. If still living I most definitely would've chosen Schnittke. I think he may be my favorite post-WWII composer.


----------



## VoiceFromTheEther (Aug 6, 2021)

Neo Romanza said:


> I voted for Gubaidulina, but, honestly, when it comes to "modern music" as close as I get to it is Penderecki, Boulez, Scelsi or Ligeti. All of these composers are dead, so I guess it makes me look like an old geezer for mentioning them. If still living I most definitely would've chosen Schnittke. I think he may be my favorite post-WWII composer.


but Schnittke has been dead for 23 years


----------



## Dimboukas (Oct 12, 2011)

György Kurtág doesn't count as a living composer.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Kurtag, born 1926, is still alive and he wrote an opera in 2018 and another vocal work in 2019.


----------



## Dimboukas (Oct 12, 2011)

joen_cph said:


> Kurtag, born 1926, is still alive and he wrote an opera in 2018 and another vocal work in 2019.


Yes I know. +++


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Dimboukas said:


> Yes I know. +++


I also knew you know, but would save others the trouble to check it out, and adding a bit of updated info. But you couldn't know that.


----------



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

Why isn't Arvo Pärt one of the choices, considering he is currently one of the most if not THE most frequently performed living composers?


----------



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

Takemitsu would have gotten my vote... if he was still alive.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

christomacin said:


> Why isn't Arvo Pärt one of the choices, considering he is currently one of the most if not THE most frequently performed living composers?


See the first post and the link to the 'voting'. Pärt was joint 13th in the overall results.


----------



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

I'd question the methodology of how the list was compiled, then.


----------



## VoiceFromTheEther (Aug 6, 2021)

christomacin said:


> I'd question the methodology of how the list was compiled, then.


Question freely.


----------

